
Apple's New Thing (iPod) (2001) - andre9317
https://forums.macrumors.com/threads/apples-new-thing-ipod.500/
======
chillacy
Part of me is curious if the posters who were incorrect in their predictions
of doom ever changed their mind and learned some humbleness from their
incorrect prediction, or if they ended up just adjusting their memories to
make it seem like they were always right. I somehow suspect the latter.

~~~
King-Aaron
This guy might have changed his mind by now I'd imagine:

> I have no use for an Mp3 player.

> My house has a CD player. > My car has a CD player. > My Mac has a CD player

------
King-Aaron
"I still can't believe this! All this hype for something so ridiculous! Who
cares about an MP3 player? I want something new! I want them to think
differently! Why oh why would they do this?! It's so wrong! It's so stupid!"

-WeezerX80, 2001

------
ricardobeat
Think about those 5GB in a pocket-size device, 16 years back! Not long ago we
still had 16GB iPhone base models.

